# Any short rib experts on board ... ?



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Need a good hearty braised short rib recipe ... I'm going to shred it and serve it with a Romesco sauce over Penne. I'd like something with some orange zest in the directions if possible.

Saw a similar idea on the Food Network prepared by Giada and her weird enormous head but don't want to deal with food prepping a hot sauce (burnt the **** out of myself trying this already).

Thanks kids ... !


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

This takes some prep but it is a bad MF rich in flavor. I have made several times and you can easly shred the meat after ward. I also take the sauce and strain it. Then thicking it up slighty with some cornstarch and water. You could too for your pasta.


1 bottle Cabernet Sauvignon 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
6 short ribs, Full size or 12 if can only find the half ones. 
Salt 
1 teaspoon black peppercorns, crushed 
10 cloves garlic, peeled 
8 large shallots, peeled, trimmed, rinsed, split, and dried 
2 medium carrots, peeled, trimmed, and cut into 1-inch lengths 
2 stalks celery, peeled, trimmed, and cut into 1-inch lengths 
1 medium leek, white and light green parts only, coarsely chopped 
6 sprigs Italian parsley 
2 sprigs thyme 
2 bay leaves 
2 tablespoons tomato paste 
2 quarts unsalted beef stock or chicken stock 
Freshly ground white pepper 
*Directions*
Pour the wine into a large saucepan set over medium heat. When the wine is heated, carefully set it aflame. Let the flames die out, then increase the heat so that the wine boils; allow it to boil until it cooks down by 1/2. Remove from the heat.
Center a rack in the oven and preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.
Heat the oil in a Dutch oven or large casserole, large enough to hold 6 ribs, over medium-high heat. Season the ribs all over with salt and the crushed pepper and then when the oil is hot, slip the ribs into the pot and sear for 4 to 5 minutes on each side, until well browned.
Transfer the browned ribs to a plate. Remove all but 1 tablespoon of fat from the pot; lower the heat to medium, and toss in the vegetables and herbs. Brown the vegetables lightly, 5 to 7 minutes, then stir in the tomato paste and cook for 1 minute to blend.
Add the reduced wine, browned ribs, and stock to the pot. Bring to a boil; cover the pot tightly, and slide it into the oven to braise for about 2 1/2 hours, or until the ribs are tender enough to be easily pierced with a fork. Every 30 minutes or so, lift the lid and skim and discard whatever fat may have bubbled up to the surface. 
Carefully transfer the meat to a heated serving platter with a lip and keep warm. Boil the pan liquid until it thickens and reduces to approximately 1 quart. Season with salt and pepper and pass through a fine-mesh strainer; discard the solids.


----------



## spur (May 30, 2004)

Quick and Easy Short Rib Recipe:

Place your short ribs in a baking bag.
Add 1 cup hot water to a package of Onion Soup Mix
Pour the soup mix over the ribs in the bag
Tie the bag with provided tie
Place in a 350 degree oven and bake for about an hour when done
If you want to have potatoes and carrots--
Open the bag when the ribs are about 20 minutes from being done and place the potatoes and carrots in the bag--retie.
There you have a dinner in a bag and they are goooooooood!

:texasflag


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Giada and her weird enormous head


Never paid much attention to her head.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> Never paid much attention to her head.


 X2


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FREON said:


> X2


Just because you have Mayan feet, that doesn't give you the authority to post about short ribs...:cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Very Good Recipe*

This recipe turned out phenomenal with the short ribs. Wife and I were fighting over the left overs. I am now going to try it with some Lamb shanks if I can afford to buy them.

Thanks,

SSNJOHN



jdusek said:


> This takes some prep but it is a bad MF rich in flavor. I have made several times and you can easly shred the meat after ward. I also take the sauce and strain it. Then thicking it up slighty with some cornstarch and water. You could too for your pasta.
> 
> 
> 1 bottle Cabernet Sauvignon
> ...


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Ribs, etc.*

And I thought that I was the only real man that liked to cook! Well you learn something new every day!!! I'm going to try J. Dusek's recipe (sounds great) with some Axis ribs (when I get another Axis!) and maybe then I'll stop giving the ribs away! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

both of these rock... I use short ribs, chuck roast, or beef shanks for these. If you use chuck roast cut in in chunks that follow the different grains. Try to make them about 3 by 3 inches. These recipes produce an incredible depth of flavor. I think the first one is slightly better than the 2nd, but both are 5 Star for sure. You won't be disappointed.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...s-and-basil-mashed-potatoes-recipe/index.html

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/short-rib-bourguignonne-recipe/index.html

Tate


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Lamb Shanks*

The lamb shanks turned out better than the short ribs. Added some chopped, sauted, ****ake mushrooms to the gravy before serving. Pretty spectacular flavor and no leftovers.



SSNJOHN said:


> This recipe turned out phenomenal with the short ribs. Wife and I were fighting over the left overs. I am now going to try it with some Lamb shanks if I can afford to buy them.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> SSNJOHN


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

SSNJOHN said:


> The lamb shanks turned out better than the short ribs. Added some chopped, sauted, ****ake mushrooms to the gravy before serving. Pretty spectacular flavor and no leftovers.


Thanks I might try those. How long did you cook them?


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Two and half hours, just like the your short rib recipe. Not quite falling apart, but very tender.

I also added some green onions and less shallots(expensive). Flavor was still amazing. Probably more to do with the wine and garlic, but really good.



jdusek said:


> Thanks I might try those. How long did you cook them?


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> Never paid much attention to her head.


Giggity goooo!

-Nick


----------

